# LOGOS: Calvin’s Commentaries (46 vols.)—87% Off! $142.95



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 22, 2012)

FYI for anyone with logos who does not have John Calvin's outstanding commentary collection, you can get it on Logos for a huge sale!



Get Calvin’s Commentaries for just $142.95! This special offer is available only through Sept. 27—get yours now before the price goes up.

Know the Bible as John Calvin did.

This massive collection compiles Calvin’s commentaries on Paul’s epistles, his five-volume work on the Psalms, his harmony of the Gospels, and much more—46 volumes in total. You’ll grasp Calvin’s insights on the Word and explore his theology’s biblical roots. And with 22,000 searchable, cross-referenced pages at your fingertips, you’ll apply those insights to your sermon preparation, theological research, or personal study.

Use coupon code WEEKLYCALVIN to get all of Calvin’s commentaries for only $3.11 per volume!

Calvin's Commentaries (46 vols.) - Logos Bible Software


----------



## davenporter (Sep 22, 2012)

Not bad for logos (they always jack up the price after community pricing). I got my print edition for less than this, though.


----------



## kodos (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been waiting for this to come back down!!


----------



## Quickened (Sep 25, 2012)

I obtained this. Good deal


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 25, 2012)

Logos is great stuff. Not taking anything away from it. Nor am I intending to start a debate, or hijack the thread. I simply offer this as a point of pertinent information: if you use e-Sword, Calvin's commentaries are free...

But if you love Logos, that's a great price!


----------

